# Medir distancia de otro coche?



## jorger53 (Ago 12, 2008)

Bueno tengo que hacer un proyecto y no se como que podria realizar, no tengo experiencia y me está costando mucho aprender, se me vino a la cabeza algo que siempre he pensado puede ser muy útil, un dispositivo que mida la distancia, al momento que quiero estacionar mi carro, y así no tener miedo de golpear otro, quisiera que tenga una pantalla lcd, y que se active cuando las luces intermitentes se enciendan, o de manera manual, he visto unos sensores caros GP---- que supuestamente sirven para esto, pero como no tengo conocimientos me gustaría saber, si me pueden decir que es lo que tengo que investigar para poderlo realizar, no se programar micros, pero me compre un manual para el 16f84, y estoy dispuesto a lidiar con la programación, cualquier sugerencia, nota o ayuda, lo agradeceré muchisimo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 12, 2008)

Para eso te recomendaria un sensor utrasonico.. el PIC manda una señal de sonido y mide el tiempo que tarde en regresar... si el tiempo es menor a cierto nivel manda una señal de advertencia poniendo algun pin del puerto en 1 para encender un relevador que a su vez encenderia la circuiteria de la camara y la pantalla...


----------



## rodis (Ago 13, 2008)

no se si te interesa sin pic la pagina es:http://www.interq.or.jp/japan/se-inoue/e_srm1.htm


----------



## jorger53 (Ago 13, 2008)

Gracias, y no me importa si no lleva micro, al cabo debe de ser sencillo, estoy pensando en que tenga un tono que vaya haciendose continuo entre mas cerca esté.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Para eso te recomendaria un sensor utrasonico.. el PIC manda una señal de sonido y mide el tiempo que tarde en regresar...


Estas muy equivocado, el pic no manda ninguna señal de sonido ni mide nada! eso lo hace el micro del sensor.El pic lo que hace es solicitar una medicion y luego interpreta el resultado del sensor...esto depende en gran medida del sensor. hay algunos que tienen una salida analogica proporcional a la distancia, que estos se podrian usar para actuar sobre la pata de control de un 555 para hacer que varie el tono.


----------

